# Roger Corrie resin cast Mitsubishi



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Roger,

I thought you might find this particularly interesting. I don't recall ever seeing this one. Maybe I just missed it.

Its in an auction for 9 fray bodies on ebay.

Auction Link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5912308866

Picture Link:

http://community-2.webtv.net/spanky312/fray/


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Roger, you're now a brand name. Congratulations!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Brand name.....*

Next thing you know he'll only be using his last name ala Versace.  rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Well thats one, that is not on the Corrie Motor's lot. Actually that was an early PSD. Pre Shrink Days  I made it from a Hotwheels Party Favors pencil sharpener. I still have the mold if anyome is interested make me an offer for the mold and I throw in an PSD Mustang too.

Roger Corrie 
Virginia Beach, VA


----------

